# Help to pick first Road Bike: Scott CR1 Team (carbon) vs Masi Speciale 105(steel)



## wookv (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, after trying the Craigslist route and realizing that I have too little experience on bike fit, I've decided to bite the bullet get a new bike. After going to 7 LBS's, I've narrowed my selection to these 3 bikes:

(1) Masi Speciale 105: All steel, 105 components except Ultegra rear derailleur (~$1600)
http://www.masibikes.com/tab3_subNav3.php

(2) Scott CR1 Team: Full carbon, all 105 (~$1900)
http://scottusa.com/us_en/product/1671/11880/cr1_team

(3) Novara Strada: Aluminum + Carbon fork, all 105 ($~1100) (although I did not get to ride this)
http://www.rei.com/product/776881l

They all fit me well, the seat tube lengths are fine, I just have shorter arm length than the average person, but we used 90mm stems. I've test rode the Scott and Masi, and they are both great rides (but Scott>>>Masi). 

- I gotta say the full carbon very smooth.
- the Scott has Mavic Aksium rims, which I think make a difference.
- I'm leaning towards the Scott because the LBS has a lifetime warranty on the Scott carbon frame. 

For now, I will still be just doing weekend/charity long distance rides (done 60 miles, trying to work up to century!), may be someday I might get into beginner's level competing.

Right now, I'm trying to decide whether I want
- the Masi "classic, durable and indestructible", I hear good for recreational riding and also possible for racing (I think it has race geometry) or
- the Scott "lighter (18lbs vs 24lbs) and smoother ride", just that full carbon is nice! But $300 more than Masi. 
- the Novara (rebranded Giant), similar componentry and material as Trek 2.3 which is ~$1700 price range. Good value for money.

I would really appreciate any insights. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

I’m a steel rider, but between those two bikes, I’d lean towards the Scott. At 24 pounds, the Masi is a pretty heavy road bike, at least by modern standards. I’m guessing that the quoted weight is for one of their smaller frames, too, so if you need a larger size, it will be even heavier.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

If you've got all the other "stuff" (Helmet, shoes, pedals, shorts, pump... etc.) and this is still your budget...personally I would go with the Scott. The frame is one of the more expensive items to replace when you ride more and start getting gadget envy. Its easy to replace a derail here and there, then brakes to Ultegra or Dura Ace, etc... but a frame is a whole new ball game... 

The fact that the ride between the aluminum and the steel was indistinguishable to you says either good things about the aluminum, or bad things about the steel. Perhaps the carbon fork soaked up some of the aluminum feedback, but I would think you would get some differing ride characteristics. 

It is my honest opinion that one should buy up to the most bike he can afford that fits. And I think you should buy the bike that hurts the wallet. Why... because I feel that it guilts you to ride, it indirectly makes you proud to roll upto the group ride when people say ... nice bike... its a full carbon... and honestly... its not until later in your life and understanding of bikes and lore... that you eventually crave steel... and a 1600 masi would not likely be it.

If you rolled upto the group ride on your 24 lb bike and get dropped... you will IMMEDIATELY wish you would have gone for the carbon. Once you get a bike that is at a specific level... and say ... sub 19 or so... the only thing you have to blame is YOURSELF.

I think a better bike will make you ride more because you are proud of it, it will guilt you into riding when you walk past it in the garage and think about the sacrifice you made for it... the wife will remind you how much you paid for it to just hang on the wall... etc. You will take better care of a bike you are proud of.

I will not say that the Alu or the Steel bikes are bad. I just know how riders ARE. I know how I AM. With the above being said plus the lifetime warranty on the frame... especially if you DONT RACE (which sometimes can void almost any mfr warranty).... the Scott seems a good bet.

If you dont have the other stuff that you need to safely ride... you need to consider that... but since you have already done a 60 miler... I have a feeling you do.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

My first good bike was a Bianchi many, many years ago and I loved that bike. But it got wrecked when my wife tried to drive into the garage with it on the roof rack. When I went looking for a new road bike a couple of months ago, I immediately went to the Bianchi dealer. I tried a full carbon Bianchi with Shimano 105 components and it felt quite good. Then I went to the Cannondale dealer and ended up trying a Scott CR1 Team with 105s in addition to a Cannondale CAAD9. I fell in love with the Scott. It was more comfortable and more responsive than anything I had tried, including Trek, Specialized and Giant. And it was less than half the price of the Bianchi because it was the end of the season the shop wanted room for skiis and boots. Every day I ride the Scott I am really impressed with how it responds and handles. I'm already thinking about upgrading the components in a couple of years.


----------



## wookv (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your input. I went with the Scott CR1 Team: Full carbon, all 105. 

Of all the bikes I've test rode, this felt the most natural and comfortable to me (2nd was probably the Bianchi 1885), as soon I got on it, I thought to myself "wow, I really love being on a bike." So that must be the one.

It's on sale at one of the LBS right now, and together with the discover card promotions I'm getting full carbon for less than the price of many big brands' aluminum! 

It's ordered and I'll get it next week. Then I've got to get cold weather gear and I'll be set!:thumb:

Thanks again everyone for your help!
Kel Vin


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

for $1900 you could probably get yourself a Cervelo Soloist Team...something to check out as another option.


----------



## wookv (Sep 15, 2008)

logansites said:


> for $1900 you could probably get yourself a Cervelo Soloist Team...something to check out as another option.


Thanks, but I got the Scott for ~$1400, for me, that's hard to pass up.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

that sounds like a really good deal. congrats!


----------

